

Show HN: A mathematician hacks OKCupid to find the girl of his dreams - rogerfernandezg
http://wrd.cm/1aJ2Igp

======
benologist
This has been on the front page for the last 17 hours...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7099855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7099855)

